# Neutered Siamese dumbo male in Newport, OR



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

(neutered according to the shelter's info) http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21408003


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I wonder if all that's accurate; not to be crude, but the picture makes it look like he has testicles. Three years is quite elderly for a rat; poor boy. Who dumps off a three year old rat; it's not like they're likely to live long after that point.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Is this your rat for adoption?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

well he is on their website but I have not seen him or his testicles in person.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

We are not a rescue service. If someone in the area is looking for a rat that fits his description, feel free to post it on their thread, but otherwise please keep classified ads off here.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> We are not a rescue service. If someone in the area is looking for a rat that fits his description, feel free to post it on their thread, but otherwise please keep classified ads off here.


I know but it is in the interest of this rat to make people aware. I often read that people are turning to pet stores because they can't find a rescue so this would help them.


----------

